# NPD 1977 EHX Big Muff V4



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Well this was a very very lucky find for me. So I was out of the province visiting family when this came up for sale and for a good price to boot. Emailed the guy right away to see if he would hang on to it and it was a no go. So then the gears start turning and I emailed a bunch of buddies to see if they could grab it for me.......no go, again! Finally managed to get the seller to agree to delivering it to a friend that was working and BAM! Something finally went right. Brings me back to my teenage years and that mellon collie tone. Only problem I have now is fitting it on my board. Haha


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really nice. Congrats!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Schweet! 
2 good things that year, your pedal & Star Wars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats! I was so tempted to grab this when it came up but the bank account was telling me no..lol

If you ever find yourself in this situation again just send me a msg and I'd be glad to help out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of my staple pedals for years now.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

soldierscry said:


> Congrats! I was so tempted to grab this when it came up but the bank account was telling me no..lol
> 
> If you ever find yourself in this situation again just send me a msg and I'd be glad to help out.


I probably shouldn't have bought it either, but I am very good as justifying things!!!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on your NPD! Kinda special pedal to me, as a '77 Muff was my very first and only pedal until I got DOD250 a couple of years later. A friend had the EH flyer/catalogue he'd ordered from a Guitar Player magazine ad and was passing it around our high school to anyone/everyone who played guitar/bass. Would up ordering the Big Muff Pi thru EH in NYC direct via mail order. Only took a couple of weeks and man that thing sounded good. Wish I still had it (and my other early pedals) as it was only $39.99 + shipping back then and our dollar was about par with the US$ IIRC. Don't think I'd take the plunge at the prices those are going for today, however, as I probably wouldn't use it that much. Having said that, I played the bejeebers outta that thing back then (El Degas and Northern LP copies into Garnet Rebel II) and enjoyed every minute of it.

Anyhoo, congrats again and enjoy that one!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Today I was talking with the friend that grabbed the pedal for me while I was out of town and he told me the back story on it. He asked me if I noticed the musky smell, "old smell" if you will. I said sure, I just assumed that it was because it was old. Apparently the guy that I bought it from was given the pedal by a friend in the Reno business, he found it on a job site buried in a wall wrapped in newspaper. Why anyone would ever put a guitar pedal in a wall is beyond me but I thought it would a neat little story to share.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Picked up one of these last year. Killer pedal.


----------



## JerS (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice pedal - and you have a great looking collection of other pedals there as well. I am envious! Great taste!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JerS said:


> Nice pedal - and you have a great looking collection of other pedals there as well. I am envious! Great taste!


Thank you kindly. I also have a few others sitting off the board that I play with from time to time. A Fulltone MDV2, Clyde wah and a Bogner Blue.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats!

By the way, which Analogman is that?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wtf? Wall wrapped fuzzy secrets?
Ahh, kid bough it with paper round money, was told "too loud", was looking for the Ace Frehley sound to match his facepaint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> Congrats!
> 
> By the way, which Analogman is that?


The gold one is a BC108 sunface (for sale now I might ad) and the purple one is a king of tone.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha love it!

Vintage Muff > Sunface

Now where was that Muff vs FF poll...


----------

